# NGD - Fanned Fret 8 String JAZZMASTER



## androidkaita (Apr 28, 2016)

Fast Guitars - 8 String Fanned Fret Jazz Master

25.5 - 27" Fan
Swamp Ash Body
Spalted Flamed Maple Top
Bareknuckle Cold Sweats
Ebony Fretboard
Maple/Wenge Neck







More pics as soon as I pick it up later today!

Fast Guitars:
http://www.fastguitars.com/

Imgur link:
http://imgur.com/a/t7zUy


----------



## gfactor (Apr 28, 2016)

Woah, can't wait for some more pics


----------



## Spicypickles (Apr 28, 2016)

Damn! Highly sexual.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Apr 28, 2016)

Funky fresh, dowg. Dig that look.


----------



## Velokki (Apr 28, 2016)

What the hell, that is unique!


----------



## jeremyb (Apr 28, 2016)

Oh man, thats gorgeous!!!


----------



## Splinterhead (Apr 28, 2016)

The finish on that spalt is insanity! *waits for more pics.


----------



## androidkaita (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm picking it up in three hours from the man who made it himself! Will post tons of pics tonight. In the meantime, here's another pic of the body/finish


----------



## androidkaita (Apr 28, 2016)

And one from before the electronics and strings were installed:


----------



## oremus91 (Apr 28, 2016)

Wowza!


----------



## Corrosion (Apr 28, 2016)

Burns my retinas. .. in a glorious way!


----------



## Bdtunn (Apr 28, 2016)

That is all kinds of awesome!


----------



## Mattykoda (Apr 28, 2016)

Jeez that that is a beast! Can't wait for more pics


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 28, 2016)

Normally I won't whine when people post NGDs before they actually have the guitar, despite that being against the site rules, but in the case of a cocktease of a thread about a guitar I'd absolutely love to see the finished version of, I'm going to go ahead and whine.


----------



## androidkaita (Apr 29, 2016)

Haha sorry I didn't know it was against the rules! It's kind of a funny situation since Fast Guitars factory is actually in the city where I live so I drove over and picked it up a little earlier today!

Only got to start playing it about an hour ago and it's already midnight here though, so I am going to do a proper picture gallery tomorrow. But here's one of it I just snapped


----------



## downburst82 (Apr 29, 2016)

Beautiful! Happy NGD!

Where are you in BC? (Lower mainland?) Im in North Van myself I will be getting Fast to build me something awesome this year hopefully


----------



## exo (Apr 29, 2016)

Is that a truss wheel access point actually IN the fretboard?!


----------



## androidkaita (Apr 29, 2016)

downburst82 said:


> Beautiful! Happy NGD!
> 
> Where are you in BC? (Lower mainland?) Im in North Van myself I will be getting Fast to build me something awesome this year hopefully



I live in Surrey, the factory is located in North Delta!


----------



## androidkaita (Apr 29, 2016)

exo said:


> Is that a truss wheel access point actually IN the fretboard?!



yes! It's very cool, and it does not affect playability of the 22nd fret at all


----------



## androidkaita (Apr 29, 2016)

Alright! Picture time!


----------



## MoonJelly (Apr 29, 2016)

glorious. do the strings mount on top? I was expecting ferrules on the back


----------



## bostjan (Apr 29, 2016)

MoonJelly said:


> glorious. do the strings mount on top? I was expecting ferrules on the back





Beautiful guitar! I was surprised by a number of things, including the comment above, and the two-bold neck, and the truss rod access. It looks to me like the ball ends of the strings are under the saddles, but above the baseplate of the bridge, from the first photo you posted. I didn't see that as first.


----------



## androidkaita (Apr 29, 2016)

Yeah the two-bolt neck and truss rod in the fret are things that always get a weird look haha.

The two bolt system is supposedly just as strong, if not stronger than the standard four bolt neck joint that is more common. Also, the neck actually slides into the body as well as the neck pocket, so it acts as kind of a combination of a set-neck and bolt on.

The truss rod in the fret is placed there because normal truss rod placements apparently put unnecessary force on the heel or are too short.

And yes the strings mount underneath each individual saddle!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Apr 30, 2016)

Man, that's hot


----------



## A-Branger (Apr 30, 2016)

beutiful looking guitar man. Really digging the color palete you chose, specially with the white pups.

but.... that headstock needed binding


----------



## androidkaita (Apr 30, 2016)

I did a little video showing off the specs and a very short sound clip test as well, check it out here:

https://youtu.be/eEoH3Q02KI4

I will do a proper review in a month or so after I have had the guitar for awhile so it will be more of a fair review and not like "OMG THIS IS THE BEST THING EVER CUZ I JUST GOT IT HELL YES"


----------

